# Helsinki Open 2009



## Kenneth (Feb 16, 2009)

Helsinki anyone? Me, my brother (Coinman) and Tommy Holm are going (possibly also Gunnar, he's thinking about it). We will go by ferry (Silja Line) from Stockholm Friday afternoon.

We who goes there will have the great oppurtunity to see Ville in action, a most possible WR.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 6, 2009)

I love compeating in Finland, there are so few competitors in the events you can easily get a podium. This time I expect a win in Master Magic, some podium in Magic, a third place in 2x2x2 and a possible second in 5x5x5. If more good cubers was comming I would not get any medals at all 

No, I'm not that happy about it, I like to see good cubers at the comps more than winning medals. Why not Finland? How many of you have been there?

Next time guys, next time...


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 6, 2009)

We are too far in the north. :/

If this year goes like the prevoius one, we should have a 2-day competition next time. Maybe it will attract more people.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I love compeating in Finland, there are so few competitors in the events you can easily get a podium. This time I expect a win in Master Magic, some podium in Magic, a third place in 2x2x2 and a possible second in 5x5x5. If more good cubers was comming I would not get any medals at all
> 
> No, I'm not that happy about it, I like to see good cubers at the comps more than winning medals. Why not Finland? How many of you have been there?
> 
> Next time guys, next time...



Finland is a terrible place to compete if you want to win BLD.  On the other hand, it is a good place to go to see BLD WRs.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 8, 2009)

Ville got second place...but his average was 18.05! What happened???


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, that's an amazingly small comp. I'm amazed at the WR you guys set for "fastest slowest competitor", a 38.16 second average! That's really fast. You have no idea how much I wish competitions in my area could have everyone under 40 seconds!


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 8, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Ville got second place...but his average was 18.05! What happened???



I can't solve H-perm.


----------

